# MiMi is a little bit con-fused



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have trained MiMi to do her business on wee wee pads in the garage. It works great, because I don't have them in the house. Of course, for her it is all about the cookie reward. However, the powder room is right next to the door that leads to the garage. Every time I "go potty" she starts arfing at me and runs to the kitchen cabinet where the cookies are. What on earth gave her the idea that she earns a treat when mommy goes potty?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

No Mimi wants to give you a cookie for going potty in the right place! Lol!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> No Mimi wants to give you a cookie for going potty in the right place! Lol!


Haha! That's what I was gonna say!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL Silly Mimi!

Maybe you need to change the words you use for yourself 

so funny....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I love my dogs..and my birds, but honestly...I am their servant, every last one of them. Oh, and they have their routine....bird rings bell...human gives food. Bird drops food, dogs gather. Dogs earn treats, bird rings bell to demand treat.But can we find even one moment when they...any one of them...would offer ME a morsel. Not even if I were starving. Self centered brats, the lot of them. I love them to itsybitsytiny pieces, and would give them my last scrap of food. Yep.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh that is so funny


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! Maybe MiMi is arfing for you to give yourself a treat! She is a smartie :wub: and certainly has her mommy trained 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So funny


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

JoJo knows that when they go outside to potty, when they come back in they get a treat. So even if he doesn't go outside and only Izzy goes, as soon as he hears the back door open for us to come back in, he meets us at the treat tray because he wants a treat too.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is so cute!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Our two cats are the most spoiled creatures on earth. Hubby thought it was so sweet to give them treats when he saw them in the store. He leaves for work before six and they get a treat so on his days off guess who is demanding a treat at about five in the morning. Oh yeah HIS cats. Before bed too.
Now Ace man he wants one just for looking cute. But he never begs for one like the cats do. We are deffinatly servants to our pets too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> JoJo knows that when they go outside to potty, when they come back in they get a treat. So even if he doesn't go outside and only Izzy goes, as soon as he hears the back door open for us to come back in, he meets us at the treat tray because he wants a treat too.


Same thing happens in this house. When anyone earns a treat all three dogs and the big bird expect treats too...and they get them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Same here! I'll say Good Boy Dewey, and give him his treat, and then give the other three one also, just for looking cute!! I'm not a very good trainer!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

When I have MiMi and Ray performing tricks, poor old Ru joins in. I'll say, "Ray, roll over. MiMi spin and sit. Ru be." and they have all earned a treat.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, I love it. They all get treats what doing what they do best. 

Sylvia, have you ever shared pics of your birds with us? Won't hurt to share again if you have. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL ~ Sylvia you will just need to start holding it until Mimi goes potty. Then yall can share a treat  . BTW, we installed a puppy door into our garage and Bella's UgoDog is right on the other side of the puppy door. Works great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What on earth gave her the idea that she earns a treat when mommy goes potty?

Hope springs eternal for Mimi. :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Haha, I love it. They all get treats what doing what they do best.
> 
> Sylvia, have you ever shared pics of your birds with us? Won't hurt to share again if you have.
> 
> ...


Go to my profile and look at my album "My kids".


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

How cute!! :wub: Such a clever little girl!


----------

